

Show HN: Simple Social Reading and Writing App - mchamkin
https://plottio.com/

======
cgold
This is an interesting site. I assume the social part consists of liking and
sharing?

It would be great to have additional description on how to navigate the page:
For instance, how are editorials different than the front page? The first two
editorials describe the Plottio release - maybe it would be useful to separate
these descriptions out into a new "about/FAQ" section?

------
savvaq
It seems that there is a need for social writing. Twitter is too limiting for
that in terms of the number of characters. Good simplistic design, the layout
however has is a bit restraining, could be improved

------
excT
Add some description on the front page, however the articles are really nice.

------
andik
Nice and clean editor.

